# how to make joergsprave slingshot knife



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Anyone know what this attachment is and how I can make one?  Heres a link to video.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Forum has a zero tolerance policy about shooting, stabbing, cutting, etc. people, so I removed the video.

The best way to find out where to buy or how to make the attachment is to ask Joerg, and he does not post here.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

You'll just have to do one like this!  (top one)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24455-slingshot-of-the-month-june-2013-the-winners/


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok sorry I wasn't aware of that. I didn't have bad intentions, those type of knives aren't allowed in the united states and better options than that knife. I was thinking of using a diy fork attachment to the bottom of a survival knife shall I need to skin/clean a squirrel or rabbit or just need to cut something.


----------



## Ilikepasta (Jan 19, 2014)

Thats a very creative slingshot. Really nice I like it.


----------



## VWscooby (Oct 18, 2012)

Head over to http://www.theslingshotforum.com there is a thread all about it


----------



## VWscooby (Oct 18, 2012)

There you go 

http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f5/automatic-folder-pfs-conversion-kit-31972/


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

maybe worth checking out The Knife Forum on here too


----------

